# Looking for a 4 day Intinerary in BVI



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have a Moorings charter out of Road Town Tortola on Nov 8-12. (ok ok..we know it''s too short! But something is better than nothing!) Anyway, we are picking up the boat Thursday noon returning Monday noon. 

We are looking for a 4 day itinerary (and approx sail times) that would include suggestions for snorkeling spots, must do resturants (we have a split provision) and of course bars...

Places we were hoping to squeeze in were Cane Garden Bay, Jost Van Dyke, the Baths, Quitos and Bombas!

Any information would be helpful!

you can post or e-mail responses to

[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,
I''ve just had my first trip to BVI in August, 7 days with Sunsail. It was great and I offer my limited but recent experience.

IMO, you can''t get far that first day so head for Cooper, Peter, or maybe best Marina Cay / Trellis Bay. The Loose Mongose beach bar was fun at Trellis. All those offer good anchorages and are a fairly short sail. Friday morning hit the Baths, best coral, then back around Tortolas Northeast end and head for either Cane Garden Bay or Great Harbor on Jost. There''s not much difference in time to either. The snorkle spot Monkey Point is also on the way if you don''t stay at the Baths too late. Saturday, switch spots stopping at Sandy Cay to play. Sunday, get in some good sailing by heading for Sopers Hole carring on to the Caves, best fish, on Norman. You could then stay in the Bight but IMO, I would go on to Peter or Copper for the last evening. This sets you up well for the return to Roadtown Monday A.M.

I avoid the Bight because of crime / theft problems and its not really very pretty but the Caves were great to snorkle.

With only 4 days, If you visit Virgin Gorda beyond a stop at the Baths, you may not have time for some other great stops. We found the North Sound, Virgin Gorda too hot, too expensive, and full of bugs. My daughter got 17 bites one evening. We didn''t visit Bombas but it will be a taxi ride shortest from either Cane Garden Bay or Sopers Hole.

Good Luck


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Cramming too much in boyeeeeeee. Get everything in order in Roadtown and either head east or west. One or the other. Virgin Gorda is east, Jost is west. Trying to pound out a 4 day itinerary that includes da Loose Mongoose AND the Soggy Dollar (Jost) pretty much defeats the idea of this cruising ground. First day: sail around to Jost and enjoy. Get moving, it''s a ways. Second day: between Jost and Cane Garden Bay, sailing, snorkeling at Sand Cay, taking it easy, having a few with Quito Rhymer that night. Bomba''s is a couple miles south of Quito''s - back toward the West End and Soper''s. Third day: head for Norman, Peter, Cooper, etc. IF YOU MUST. Maybe hit the Willie T that night, anchor in the Bight. Or check things out around at Peter and anchor up in there later that evening. Have a good daylight lookaround so you know what''s what. I don''t know about any crime problems, but maybe something happened since I was up there a few weeks ago. That leaves you south of Tortola and a reach back to Road Town, generally. An early early start and beating easterly might get you up to the Baths for a couple hours and a downhill slide back to Roadtown. Go east or west, but going both will leave you beating your brains out with some LONG days of sailing. You could easily spend your time on the west end of Tortola and on Jost OR on the East end of Tortola and Virgin Gorda. Both don''t work.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

so are we going to make a float for the parade this year??

i think i might be heading to st thomas again, do you know of someone who can get me a mooring and watch my boat when i''m gone?
thanks
eric- kimberlite


----------

